# Fattie recipes



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

:help: read about you guys smoking fatties, and would love a few recipes to get me started.
Thanks 
RG


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

the contents are still Illegal, but when they legalize it you will get plenty of recipes


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm not sure which threads you were reading. But read through this one if you haven't. Lots of good ideas in there.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218255&highlight=fatty

John


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I`ve made a few different ones from recipes on the site but this one seems to get everyone. 1 roll of Bob Evans italian sausage flattened out cover with finely diced onions, green peppers a couple shakes of Franks hot sauce and smother with munster cheese roll and wrap in bacon, been a big hit when I have made it. Mike


----------

